# Help! Newborn puppies!



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

A friend of ours dog had puppies yesterday morning he really didn't know if she was pregnant or not he has not been breeding her because she cannot make milk. Lost 3 litters of pups. Well I brought them home to see of I could feed them and hopefully some would survive. So far all are alive. But no matter what I try when they eat it comes out there nose or they choke I have watched so many videos and tried different things syringe ,bottle uv never tubed before so not doing that. They are peeing and pooping good. All weigh around 1lb to 1.5lb. I tried a syringe with a nipple so I can control the flow same thing they are trying to inhale it. I don't want them to aspirate to there lungs but scared they are. The man told me not to feel bad if they didn't make it but I'm really trying. He tries to bottle feed the other litters but none made it. They are getting goats milk with colostrum all poop is mustard yellow so that's good right? Any help tips appreciated. They do rattle like a minute after eating then it's gone.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Can you take their temperature? Do they feel cold? Are they active? Do they have a sucking reflex when a nipple is put in their mouth? Have you checked for a cleft palate? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

No they are on a heating pad with a puppy pad under them. They are very active and loud . And they do have a good sucking reflex. Will check for a cleft palate.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm trying to remember the kind of bottle we used to feed pups. You have to have one with a fairly small nipple to be about the size of the dam's teat. It might have been a premie bottle. I'll ask my mom. She might remember. You can pat their backs and sides to help them cough out any milk they might have gotten down the wrong tube. They don't eat a whole bunch at one time.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

The smallest just ate 15 ml and acts like she is starving just a rooting. Isn't that enough?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Here they are


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They make a puppy and kitten bottle they carry at most pet stores or tractor supply in the small animal section. If they still have milk coming out their noses with that then also suggest checking for cleft palate, but it would be odd for a whole litter to all have cleft palates.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't want to over feed but don't want them hungry. She just ate about half that and now is setting down. Her feeding went a little easier I feel like they are still learning. Pooping has been a learning curve lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I was also going to mention the puppy bottles they work pretty well. Good luck with them!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Puppy bottle was maybe what we used! It's been a long time, and I couldn't remember. We would usually feed until they were no longer sucking frantically.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks I think this feeding is going a little easier.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Bless it she just had a rough poop sess! May need to give a bit of karo syrup


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't be afraid to tube them! My mom used to breed show dogs and she used to tube new puppies as SOP just to make sure they'd each gotten enough. That was before my time, but I've helped her tube feed kittens before and she says dogs are much easier lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad it is already going better. You can wipe their little bottoms with some mineral oil if needed. Helps them feel like mom is encouraging them to go potty.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, what DDFN said...wipe their booties to stimulate their poop reflex. Don't want to add more issues to what you're already dealing with. They are so cute. Hope you can get them to take more milk. Also, as others have said a puppy bottle would be a good idea.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

These is what I'm using. I have been rubbing there bottoms a couple of them just seemed to have hard time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing a great job, they are adorable.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This last feeding was so much better!! Nobody choked and had mill coming out the nose. Yay


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Glad the last feeding went better! Great job! I think we may have used some bottles like that, but eventually settled for a human bottle...or vice versa. It really doesn't matter what you use, as long as it's working. A little Karo syrup in the milk will help them defecate more easily. You could gently rub their bottoms with a warm wet washcloth. The mom dog will lick them to stimulate them to go. I don't think we ever worried too much about feeding amounts. We just gauged how much they needed based on behavior. We never had orphan pups, just the occasional runt that wasn't strong enough to get what it needed from mom.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I’m glad you are caring for them! We’ve raised orphan kittens several times so I know all about stimulating them to poo. 
You’re doing a great job with them! And you’ve gotten all kinds of good advice!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Geez whish y'all could here the pups lol. And can you believe all 6 is girls!!! Never in my life


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Squishy!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

No way! All girls! What breed?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Bulldog


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Squishy


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

The small and the one having the hardest time eating.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ms Pig


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Bulldog. I'm not fond of that Breed but the mom is a really sweet dog. I just prefer a lab or Pyrenees. They get alot of flack I think it depends on the bloodline and the raising and socializing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I prefer big dog breeds (my Boston is an exception). They sure are cute though!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Look at those little squishy pups! You're doing a great job!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Amber89 said:


> Bulldog. I'm not fond of that Breed but the mom is a really sweet dog. I just prefer a lab or Pyrenees. They get alot of flack I think it depends on the bloodline and the raising and socializing.


I have seen some great bulldogs before but yes depends on how they were raised. There was a family with a special needs child that had a pet bull dog around here and it was the most amazing thing. Was never "trained" as a service dog but did everything like a pro for the child that was in a wheelchair. Dog opened push doors and could opened the long style door handles (not knobs).

I hope they keep doing well and can all find good homes when they are healthy and ready.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

DDFN said:


> I have seen some great bulldogs before but yes depends on how they were raised. There was a family with a special needs child that had a pet bull dog around here and it was the most amazing thing. Was never "trained" as a service dog but did everything like a pro for the child that was in a wheelchair. Dog opened push doors and could opened the long style door handles (not knobs).
> 
> I hope they keep doing well and can all find good homes when they are healthy and ready.


Aww that so amazing!! Dogs can do amazing things. They have all gained weight runt hasn't gained much but we are working on it. I gotta milk in the morning to have regular milk in not sure how long they need colostrum. Oh and the poop situation we have had several poopsplosions. Need a bath but it's too cold and they too young


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok so I have one not doing to great. She pooped and it's bloody and she is very lethargic happened very quickly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone on here has some advice for you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't have any personal experience with this particular issue, but my instinct would be to cut back on the amount that you're feeding her for a while, and see if that helps.


----------



## Wood Bean (11 mo ago)

I have successfully used a goat milk formula to raise up abandoned kittens, but not exclusively. I found a formula recipe for the pups: mix 12 oz raw goat milk+ 1 raw egg yolk + 1 Tbsp mayonnaise . Shake all together to combine. Additionally, add 1 Cup whole GOAT yogurt + 1 tsp corn syrup. The formula must be consumed within 6 hours, and disposed of if not eaten by then. I’m no expert, but all yellow feces is indicative of too much milk in mammals. Does it have a milky/sour smell? I’d boost the milk with these other suggestions for balanced formula. 👍

One of the kittens I raised had major trouble eating. She snorted/aspirated the formula constantly and could not eat enough it seemed. After $400 in vet bills for antibiotics (WRONG) another vet at the practice saw the kitten and was able to diagnose a nasal polyp, because she had had one herself! When I had the kitten spayed at 6 months, the vet pulled down the kitten’s upper pallet and just ripped the polyp out for a sweet $20 additional. Perhaps your aspirating pups MAY have a polyp? Thank you for posting


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Iv Lost 2. But the others are doing great seems to be getting stronger every day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost 2. You are trying hard. Great news the others are doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad. I am so sorry. 

Prayers for the others, keep up the good work. 🙏


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Amber89 said:


> Iv Lost 2. But the others are doing great seems to be getting stronger every day.


That's rough I'm so sorry. I had a litter of orphaned rabbits that I had to hand rear. I wanted so badly for them all to make it, but it took a death and a real fight for two others for them to make it to weaning.

I hope the remaining pups continue to thrive. Keep us updated!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry 2 of them didn’t make it. I know what it’s like to have worked so hard and then lose one or two.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks y'all!! So far they are doing great. It amazes me They can't see and can't hear yet and they know when I walk in the room They go to crying and wanting a bottle It tickles me.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Maybe they can feel the vibrations of your feet when you walk? That is very sweet they get excited for their bottle!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm betting they can smell you. Dogs' senses are ordered in terms of importance, nose, eyes, ears after all. 🙂 It's awesome that they know you are their momma. 🥰


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They can defiantly smell you! I lost my female dog almost a year ago and she left me with 9 puppies. It was……..a experience for sure! But they knew when I went into the bathroom and made so much noise. Anyone else and all was quiet. 
I’m sorry you have lost 2. Other then the blood in the stool how was their stools? No diarrhea or not too hard? Goat milk upset their stomachs, another formula plugged them up, I went threw SO much money before I finally found a formula that did well for them. 
If the milk doesn’t agree with them this was what I used and had the best luck with


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

My squishys!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Poop is pretty much a dark yellow kinda seedy like. No diarrhea only one that died had bloody stool. They other just died was eating peeing and pooping then just got weak in Just a few hours. I thought maybe suger was the problem so I gave it some karo syrup but nothing helped. They all been a soft poop that has a form to it. I have thought about diluting the milk a little to see if turns a normal brown but in some website yellow is normal just not bright or greenish tint.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

They are going about 4 hours at night and 3-4 during the day they eat anywhere from 30-45 ml the runt only takes about 35-30


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Growing


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They are looking good! Sorry to hear about the losses.  Sometimes even the mother dog will lose a few pups. I know you're doing the best you can!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww I’m sorry you lost 2.  They are adorable. I hope the others pull through for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sad for the loss. 😞 


You are doing a wonderful job. 
They are adorable ☺


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So spoiled


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Awww... SO adorable. Spoiled is the way all puppies should be. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwwww 🥰


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Soooo how many are you keeping? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, may be tempted to keep them all right?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Haha none!!!! We have to many as it is. But they are adorable


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I was just going to keep 1 but kept 2 lol I’ll have to ask you again close to 8 weeks lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I will be surprised!!! I have fallen for the runt tho!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh bummer drag, not keeping one. 😁


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh bummer drag, not keeping one.


So she says lol  
But honestly if I didn’t loose my pups mom I probably wouldn’t have kept the second. My daughter needed a puppy so we for sure were keeping the one, my puppy he just reminded me so much of his mom there was no way I couldn’t not keep him


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry you lost 2 but the others are looking so good. You are doing a great job!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Today
View attachment 222611


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm really quite surprised they have made it this far. 8 days today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You are doing a great job! Soon they will be eating on their own- and getting into everything, and pooping all over and and and........


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks they are already pooping everywhere lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m not surprised at all! I knew you would do an amazing job with them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love when puppies sleep on their backs! 😆


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just love the positions they get in!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, so precious.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those little smushies are so cute! You are a hero to those puppies!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

They are literally doubling in size daily it feels lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Look at those tummies! How soon until their eyes open?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They are so adorable!  I beat their breath smells great!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Puppy Breath!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Eyes are open. And ears are starting to function!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just too cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! I wonder if the world looks like they thought it would.😊


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job! Now they will start eating on their own, soon! You are to be commended for doing such a wonderful job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww would you look at that, seeing the world for the first time thanks to you. That is awesome. 

You are a champ. 👍


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks y'all it's been a long few weeks. It is rewarding seeing them thrive!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😊


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Adorable


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Too cute


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Heart breaker


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww, they certainly are cute! Are you keeping any?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way to cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure are.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Well my hubby said no lol but I'm kinda attached to the runt lol. We will see we really have no need for another dog .


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Runts always steal my heart no matter what kind of animal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Umm, I'll take all donations!!! Now, hand em over!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lol. They are so cute and getting so playful!! And there bark and growl is just adorable! Sadly we have no place for a bulldog. We have lost to much to a stray one. I have free range chickens and baby goats the risk is just to great. They are adorable though!
View attachment 224130
View attachment 224131


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Snoozing


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Snuggles


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

They honestly don't look bulldog


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are growing quickly and so very cute.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! How adorable!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s what I was thinking. @Lil Boogie
They have tails and I didn’t think bulldogs have tails?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s what I was thinking. @Lil Boogie
> They have tails and I didn’t think bulldogs have tails?


Pretty sure people actually have their tails docked. Kinda like boxers or Rotts and dobermans, Australian shepherds, etc.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

It's not the tail for me. I just don't think they look full bulldog or for that matter, not really look like em at all to me. Maybe they'll look more bulldog when they are a bit older though


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Their fur doesn’t look “bulldog-ish” either.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

1


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

2


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

3


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

4


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

2


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are just so cute. I love the ones with the little white nose blazes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are growing! Just adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im just in love with them! So cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

If we didn't already have 10 dogs I would take ALL of them LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

They are so fun!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You have done an amazing job with them! That is so impressive that you took little squishy, barely able to do anything, much less eat creatures
and have brought them this far! There is a big gold star somewhere on the chalkboard of Saving Animals lives, with your name on it!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww thanks!! It's been enjoyable and learning!


----------

